# angelfish spawns.



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

I would like to share my expriences in angelfish breeding.
I have 2 pairs of smokey half-black, one had spawn 2x and the other first time. I have a mortality of less than 1%. What i do is once the angelfish laid their eggs i put 3 pcs. of alder cones i bought from angelfins a year ago which is still good, just to make the water a little browish. I had read that the cones prevent fungus. Keep the tank clean by removing waste and changing 1/3 of the water every other day. Once the eggs hatch i use crash hard boil egg yolk mix with aquarium water for the first feeding. Do not feed until frys are free swimming. that will be around 3 days after hatching. If the frys are strong enough I feed them with newly hatch brine shrimps. Feed as much as they could consume in 3 mins time. Always clean grow out tunk.
If you have any questions pm me. Also, if you have a spare tank you would like to trade that i could use as a grow-out tank for the frys. I will be more than willing to pick it up. And ones the frys are big enough i would replace the tank with some frys.

thanks

dp


thanks for reading enjoy.


----------

